# 55 Gal



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

I have 2 red bellies that are about 3.5 inches each. They seem to do fine, but a friend is getting rid of his red bellies. is a 55 gallon too small for 2 piranhas that are six inches? If not will i need a bigger tank. 1 more question. Do piranhas stop growing at a certain age, or is it depending on the tank size and feeding no matter what age.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

2 in a 55?? that is fine


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

but they might kill each other....


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> but they might kill each other....
> [snapback]803584[/snapback]​


even if you had 3 they could kill each other. having more than one piranha in the tank always leads to the chance of death :rasp:

you should be fine with keeping 2 rpp's in a 55g for a very very very long time. the biggest reds i've ever seen were around 9-10".. but that takes a very long time to achieve. at 6", they grow very slow IME.

EDIT: i forgot to answer your other question.. will p's grow after a certain age? it is hard to judge how old p's are. not being an expert, at 6" i would guess that the rbps are anywhere from a year old to two years old depending on their living conditions and what they have been fed up until this point. if they are fed very well and given the right foods, they will reach 6" within the first year easily. as long as they were kept in decent conditions, they will still grow. there is a chance that they have been stunted, but that i doubt that is the case if they are in good physical condition.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how your tank set up?? a 55 is alot of space for two ranas it could and it couldnt work, you could give it a try.

theres been alot of people that have had success with just two reds


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

my tank is pretty dim with some bulb plants and two pieces of large driftwood. Would the tank be over crowded if i had all four p's in there?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it will be overcrowded once they get 8 or so inches...


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> my tank is pretty dim with some bulb plants and two pieces of large driftwood. Would the tank be over crowded if i had all four p's in there?
> [snapback]803770[/snapback]​


i had 6 2in p's in my 55gal for like 4 months but then i had to upgrade,i had nothing in the tank but gravel ,so i would up grade in time if you have 4 p's in a 55gal


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i her piranhas grow pretty slowly after their first year. If i have 2 p's almost 4" and 2 6" will they be good for 8 months? it already sucks having a 55 in the top floor of the dorm.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

a friend of mine has 3 red bellies AT LEAST 6 inches each, all in a 55 gallon and they are very happy, colorful, and active fish, so i dont see how you wouldnt be alright.


----------

